
IntelliJ IDEA 2016.1 is Here - EddieRingle
http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2016/03/intellij-idea-2016-1-is-here
======
automathematics
I know how awesome JetBrains stuff is. I just installed the new WebStorm to
check it out but only made it 10 minutes. I couldn't find an ESLint plugin in
the settings... and then I had to google to find out it was pre-installed (why
do you install ALL the linting tools for every install? Seems like a lot of
bloat...) and buried 6 or 7 menus deep.

So I found it and turned it on and then noticed nothing happened.

But this whole time Jetbrains was telling me that I didn't need a comma here:

const json = { key: value, // <\----- key2: value2 }

... and I wasn't sure why Jetbrains was yelling at me since I hadn't been able
to turn on my ESLint.

I'll try 2017.1 I'm sure, as always. But I appreciate the simplicity of
Atom/Sublime Text still for sure.

~~~
SergeySimonchik
Thanks for the feedback, I'm from the WebStorm team. Sorry to hear it wasn't
easy to use WebStorm, let me explain the behavior.

Preferred way to find ESLint plugin in "Settings" dialog is to search for
"eslint" (ESLint is located in "Languages & Frameworks | JavaScript | Code
Quality Tools | ESLint"). If nothing happened after you turned ESLint on, then
probably the currently opened JavaScript file didn't contain any ESLint errors
(or the file was ignored by .eslintignore). All ESLint error messages are
prefixed with "ESLint: ".

As for the reported warning about trailing comma in the object literal, this
warning was reported by WebStorm own inspection subsystem, not ESLint. The
rationale behind this inspection is that there are JavaScript environments
(e.g. IE8) that don't support trailing commas in object literals:
[http://kangax.github.io/compat-table/es5/#test-
Object/array_...](http://kangax.github.io/compat-table/es5/#test-
Object/array_literal_extensions_Trailing_commas_in_object_literals)

You can disable this inspection in your project: Alt+Enter on the warning,
select "Remove unneeded comma", press right arrow => "Disable inspection". The
inspection will be turned off for ES6 (thanks to your feedback). Hope it
helped.

~~~
automathematics
Thank you very much for the reply! First off let me say that I normally have
nothing but good things to say about what you guys do. It's more the way my
brain works these days... as a javascript developer I've trained myself to
think in small modules... so shipping with 3-4 different linters just goes
against the way I work these days, for example.

Also, the trailing comma seemed to be on a key/value that had another
key/value after it. It wasn't just a trailing comma in JSON. That's what was
weird to me, but there were many other errors I didn't recognize the brief use
I did so maybe I misread it.

Either way, I'll always give WebStorm another shot whenever I have spare time,
but sadly that's rare! I do have a feeling I would benefit from all your
debugging tools since I regularly work in react-native and electron...

<3 to you guys!

